# 180 plan?



## cath (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi board. I'm just curious what the 180 plan is, I keep seeing it referenced, but have never heard of it? I'm on this forum on my smart phone and there is no forum search option for the mobile site, so I can't search for it. I tried google as well with no luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HungUp (Feb 26, 2011)

This description of it just got posted yesterday, see - http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/23594-180.html

I haven't read it properly so cannot comment further.


----------

